# eine zelle nimmt nur templates die grösser sind als die zelle



## StreHa (21. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
da mein Problem schon etwas komisch ist wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht unter welchen Begriff ich suchen sollte. Also falls mein Problem schon irgendwo erläutert worden ist würde mir vielleicht auch schon ein Link dahin helfen.

Mein Vrohaben:
Ich wollte mit zwei Freunden eine Website basteln und für den HTML Teil bin ich zuständig. Bisher kam ich auch sehr gut voran aber bei diesem Problem hört mein wissen auf.
Die Website soll durch PHP gesteuert werden. Dafür haben wir eine entsprechende Index.php erstellt die dann eine main.html, in der unsere Templates angezeigt werden sollen, steuert. Die main.html setzt sich aus verschiedenen Tabellen zusammen und in einer bestimmten Zelle die wir #contain bezeichnet haben sollen die Templates ausgegeben werden. Diese Zelle hat die Größe 540*555 Pixel. Also habe ich die Templates an diese Größe angepasst. Beim Versuch die Templates in die Zelle zu laden merkte ich das meine Templates nur ca. 3/4 der Zelle ausfüllen ob wohl die grössen gleich sind. Also habe ich mich wieder drangemacht und die Templates so verändert das sie genau in die Zelle rein passen. Die neuen Templates haben die Größe von 540*620 Pixel und passten aber in die Zelle haargenau rein. Unter der #contain Zelle befinden sich noch eine Zeile die fünf Pixel hoch sein soll. Wenn ich mir dann aber die Seite in einen Browser ansehe entsteht zwischen der Templates und der fünf Pixel Zeile ein leerraum. und die fünf Pixel Zeile wird einfach keine fünf Pixel gross sondern behält stur die Grösse von 10 Pixel ob wohl ich die heigth angabe auf 5 gesetzt habe.

Meine Fragen:
1. Warum müssen die Templates größer sein als die Zelle wo die rein geladen werden?
2. Warum entsteht der leere Raum zwischen der Zelle wo die Templates rein geladen werden und der fünf Pixel Zeile?
3. Wie kriege ich eine Zeile auf die grösse 5 Pixel? (höhe)

der Quellcode der Templates sieht wie folgt aus:

```
<table width="540" height="620" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" background="image/container_bgr.jpg">
<tr> 
    <td width="25" height="20">&nbsp;</td>
    <td height="20" colspan="2"><b>Ansprechpartner</b></td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="30" colspan="2" rowspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="510" height="10" align="left" valign="top"><font size="1">&nbsp;</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="590" width="510" align="left" valign="top">
	<div style="width:100%; height:100%; align:center; valign:top;
            background-color:transparent; overflow: auto;">        
      </div></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Ich wäre für jegliche Hilfe sehr dankbar denn ich komme nicht weiter und müsste das Problem so schnell wie möglich lösen.

@fatalus Danke für die Hinweise aber ich bin neu in diesen Forum und wusste nicht das die Augen hier so empfindlich sind  ich werde mich bemühen künftig schonendere Texte zu schreiben 

Nachtrag:
Jetzt habe ich beim experiementieren entdeckt das der Abstand zwischen der #contain und der 5 pixel Zeile verschwindet wenn ich in den Templates die <div style =".... height:570;...> so schreibe aber jetzt ist der Abstand zwischen den Text und der 5 pixel Zeile  *heul*


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. April 2004)

Hallo...

<offtopic>
Die Benutzung von  Absätzen und Kapitalen ist hier nicht nur gestattet, sondern sogar sehr erwünscht.... 
dies hast du mit der Registrierung hier akzeptiert und das ist auch beim Erstellen eines Beitrags gut zu lesen....im Gegensatz zu deinem Posting. 

Es wäre schön, wenn du diesen und kommende Beiträge in einer leserlichen Form auf den Bildschirm zaubern könntest.... sonst kriegt man noch Augenkrebs... für Code gibts übrigens die [code ]-Tags....du findest diese beim Beitragserstellen unter dem Button [ # ]</offtopic>


----------

